# Here's my new hunting dog,well litter of them



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Well finally the expected await is over, last night about midnight she went into labor and i woke up this morning after seeing a couple born last night to find a total of 7 nursing this morning. She had 4 males and 3 females. Not too shabby for her first litter.


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

Great looking litter. Congrats!


----------



## Dr47 (Jan 16, 2011)

Congrats to mom.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

what type of dog is momma dog ? the pups look like beagle pups.


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I believe Mom is Redtick Beagle, Great lookin pups


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Mom is a chocolate ticked beagle. When i first got her she was a light tan and bright white, 1 month later she darkened up and the ticking took over.

Their heading to the vet tomorrow to get a general check up and have dew claws removed. I have one that has a crook in his tail, i hope they can do something to fix that, other than that they are all healthy and doing well.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Heres a better pic of mom.


----------



## johnrude (Mar 29, 2009)

i had a beagle pup as a kid that had a crook in his tail and of course i named him Crook !


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

We nicknamed him crook as well!


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Its pretty cool, the pups are two weeks old and they are changing colors. Looks like im gona get a few red/chocolates like mom.


----------

